# Rumour Mill aka The Mega



## Bograt (26 Mar 2005)

Just a couple more weeks until another bunch of 2lts are pumped out of that beautiful landmark in St. Jean. None of us baby pilots have heard any news regarding our next step. This is what we have heard- can any of you dispell them?

1. Baby pilots are getting waived past SLT.

1 b. Baby Pilots are doing SLT.

2. There is a 6+ month wait for Portage PFT.

3. Cold Lake is looking for a bunch of us for Maple Flag (OJT).

4. No multi engine courses for a year or more.

5. There may be a delay for PFT due to the change in contractors.

Inch, I am the only guy looking to go to Shearwater for OJT. You should see the looks I get when I tell them I want Sea things.  I'll PM you with some of my details so hopefully you could pull a few strings...

Cheers,


----------



## Judy (24 Jul 2005)

I know this post is super old, but I wanted to reply anyway.

When I went through basic, all the pilots didn't have to stay for SLT - they went straight to somewhere.. Portage? Moose Jaw? I can't remember where.  But none stayed.  I guess they do their language training there.

I was also sent to Cold Lake for OJT, but they made me wait in St Jean an extra two weeks, because Maple Flag is so damn busy, that there was nowhere for me to stay.  So - I dont know if they want extra bodies around for Maple Flag - accommodations are very sparse - people have to stay in neighbouring towns because there just isn't enough space.

Anyway - this is probably all useless info, because your post was in March.  But sometimes I just like to talk!


----------



## mdh (24 Jul 2005)

> But sometimes I just like to talk



You've come to the right place.  8)

Cheers, mdh


----------



## Judy (24 Jul 2005)

mdh said:
			
		

> You've come to the right place.   8)
> 
> Cheers, mdh



Does that mean that I can just start a thread to talk, and people will want to actually read it and reply to me????


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Jul 2005)

Try the "home front" or "radio chatter", and who knows......


----------



## pipstah (28 Jul 2005)

Its old but i'm gonna try to help you the more i can... and maybe you have find out all those things already  

PFT: They're aiming for next may... its aiming date... wich means it can go further with delay. The new PFT seems to be nice... all the new computer stuffs... it suppose to be more up to date. The last PFT on the slingsby is on the way... in 2-3 weeks depending of the weather... Slingsby will no more fly in southport. Somes guys from the others courses decided to voluntary be recoursed to be on the new PFT... With the new aircraft and new staff... my guess will be that maintenance will not be as effective as it is right now. I do hope that i am wrong... the new airplane who gonna replace the slingsby is pretty too... To resume it... alot of up to date stuff  8)

SLT: If you're an anglophone, you pass the SLT and got attach posted somewhere or go right away on PFT for the lucky one. Francophone, well you do your SLT (wich is normal because everything is in english) at ST-Jean. While on SLT, you have to do the first two OPMES.

Change of contractors: They started construction of the new building for Allied wings... they seem to have little problem in recruiting people... rumors coming from civilian staff and the haircutter  ;D is that Allied wings bid was pretty low wich result in a considerable decreases in salaries so alot of people from Bombardier will not transfer to Allied wings and simply retire. The transition is slow but you can see that it's on the way...


----------

